# Fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos



## Dan (28 Set 2006 às 19:21)

*Links úteis:*

 Atmospheric Optic
 Optical phenomenon
 Glows Bows and Haloes
 Paraselene
 SBGO Stockholm Sweden
 Weatherscape - Atmospheric optics
 Causes of colour
 Jari Luomanen




 Measuring The Sky
 Observing - Getting started


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 19:12)

Esta tarde, já quase ao por do sol, podia ver-se uma nuvem do tipo "sun dog", mas não consegui tirar qualquer foto. No entanto, fica aqui a foto de uma nuvem semelhante, esta tirada em Agosto.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 19:21)

Mais fotos de um fenómeno que consegui hoje de um halo, neste caso conhecido de coroa à volta do sol...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Fev 2007 às 16:29)




----------



## seqmad (10 Out 2007 às 10:08)

Halo no Algarve


----------



## I_Pereira (23 Nov 2007 às 01:24)

Hoje também deixo foto dum halo apanhado à pressa pouco antes da meia noite


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 18:51)

Sun Dog


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

Céu coberto por uma fina camada de cirrustratus, que criam o efeito de halo 22º na Lua, ainda consegui tirar uma foto.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 13:21)




----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2008 às 17:12)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

Deixo aqui uma foto do "Halo"


----------



## sandraandrade (11 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

Halo de 22º

Foi a primeira vez que vi um e pode ser vulgar mas é lindo!




http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/2313/10122009152.jpg


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Fica esta foto, mostrando um dos vários arco-íris que hoje foram visíveis aqui nesta parte da cidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

Sun Dog


----------



## actioman (27 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Duas fotografias tiradas ontem ao pôr do Sol. Apresentam um fenómeno conhecido como Sun Pillar ou Light Pillar:

Nunca tinha assistido a um ao "vivo", por isso aqui fica o meu registo  :


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2010 às 10:08)

Espectáculo


----------



## actioman (6 Mai 2010 às 14:26)

Grande trabalho de recolha Vince! 

Obrigado! 

Aqui lhes deixo mais um Sun Dog (Cliquem na imagem para a verem em maior resolução):




_*Foto tirada dia a 30/07/2010 na IP2 junto a Tolosa (Alto Alentejo)*_


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mai 2010 às 19:59)

Imagens de grande beleza, sem dúvida...

E a minha ainda está na loja à espera que a compre...


----------



## vegastar (14 Jun 2010 às 09:36)

Ontem ao fim do dia a nossa atmosfera proporcionou um fenómeno óptico interessante que fotografei:







Penso tratar-se de um pilar solar.


----------



## actioman (22 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

Grande foto vegastar!! Muito bom!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2010 às 14:40)

vegastar disse:


> Ontem ao fim do dia a nossa atmosfera proporcionou um fenómeno óptico interessante que fotografei:
> 
> 
> Penso tratar-se de um pilar solar.



Muito bom


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2010 às 16:46)

Lindas fotos, parabéns. 

Sun dog visto de Almada, 22 de Abril deste ano. 







(Uma vez mais as minhas desculpas pela baixa qualidade, mas de momento não tenho máquina fotográfica digital e tem de ser mesmo com os 5MP do telemóvel...)


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:20)

A minha pequena contribuição, um _Sun Dog_, dia 5 de Outubro. 





Peço desculpa pela má qualidade, mas não tenho máquina e tirei com o telemóvel..


----------



## Rain (9 Out 2010 às 22:56)

Partilho algumas fotos tiradas a 26-06-10:


----------



## Microburst (11 Fev 2011 às 20:21)

Podem não ser nada de especial, mas achei que seria giro partilhar convosco estas imagens que captei na passada semana ao pôr-do-sol. Entre a paisagem, as sombras e o efeito nas nuvens, o resultado foi bem bonito, na minha opinião. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2011 às 00:17)

Belas fotos pessoal


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2011*

Um fenómeno halo interessante, hoje ao fim  da tarde, visível a partir de minha casa (Moura). Julgo que o nome é "pilar solar".


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2011 às 00:53)

Pilar solar por aqui ontem (14-04-2011).


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 01:27)

Não sei se é isto que este tópico pede mas cá vai algumas fotos que tirei,


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2011 às 10:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pilar solar por aqui ontem (14-04-2011).



Se soubesse tinha tirado foto, também vi 

Exelente Mário..


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2011 às 16:38)

andres disse:


> Se soubesse tinha tirado foto, também vi
> 
> Exelente Mário..



Em Bragança também vi um pilar solar na quarta-feira dia 13


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 10:05)

Fotografia tirada ontem ás 20h.


----------



## Teles (3 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Hoje ao final da tarde:







[/Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2011 às 00:42)

Tiradas ontem e hoje:








Se é que se possa chamar de Moondog


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2011 às 00:46)

Excelente Teles


----------



## actioman (12 Set 2011 às 19:13)

Bom registo sim senhor! 

Isto sim é mais raro de se puder ver e tu conseguiste! 

Moondog ou Paraselene

Muito obrigado por esta rareza!

Não tens nenhuma com o halo à volta da nossa Lua e estas refracções laterais não?


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2011 às 21:31)

actioman disse:


> Bom registo sim senhor!
> 
> Isto sim é mais raro de se puder ver e tu conseguiste!
> 
> ...



Sim , está no fórum mas ainda não a consegui encontrar


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2011 às 22:59)

Ora cá estão os halos lunares:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2011 às 20:12)

Boas!

Esta tarde vi um parélio 

A primeira foto (pensava ser um simples Sundog):





Depois lembrei-me e olhei para o lado direito, e estava lá o outro (entre as nuvens, mas cores bem visíveis):





Depois ao olhar para um avião que passara mais acima, vi parte de um halo não sei de quê









PS: Só quando vi as fotos do parélio no computador é que vi que acima do Sol também se vê qualquer coisita do parélio

PS2: Fotos tiradas com telemóvel, qualidade um pouco coiso...


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2011 às 22:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois ao olhar para um avião que passara mais acima, vi parte de um halo não sei de quê
> 
> 
> PS: Só quando vi as fotos do parélio no computador é que vi que acima do Sol também se vê qualquer coisita do parélio
> ...




Bem apanhado!

Parece-me tratar-se de um arco circunzenital


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2011 às 23:19)

Bom registo Duarte e boa identificação Minho  Ontem andei a olhar para isso e percebi que era uma coisa especial, cheguei a falar com o Duarte mas nos sites que pesquisei não consegui identificar, ainda pensei que fosse este arco, mas percebi que provavelmente não era.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upper_tangent_arc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumzenithal_arc


Ultimamente tem aparecido aqui no fórum uns registos de coisas mais raras


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2011 às 15:52)

Obrigado Se nesse dia não saísse das aulas tão tarde (18h35), muito provavelmente não teria apanhado.

Obrigado pela ajuda/informação/identificação (Minho e Vince), penso que será mesmo um arco circunzenital


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2011 às 18:54)

Teles disse:


>



Boas

Encontrei uma foto de um desses nesse dia, tinha ido ao castelo de S. Jorge. Sabia lá eu o que era isto, mas decidi fotografar


----------



## actioman (29 Set 2011 às 18:48)

Vince disse:


> (...)
> 
> Ultimamente tem aparecido aqui no fórum uns registos de coisas mais raras



Sublinho o que o Vince referiu. Muito bons registos, nota-se que cada vez há mais gente atenta! 

Parabéns pelos registos!


----------



## Norther (3 Out 2011 às 21:54)

http://hypescience.com/foto-pilar-solar-no-canada/ adorava ver isto ao vivo :-)


----------



## Norther (3 Out 2011 às 22:00)

enquanto fazia uma caminhada pela Serra da Estrela


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Norther disse:


> enquanto fazia uma caminhada pela Serra da Estrela



*É MILAGRE!*

São sempre imagens interessantes, mais ainda quando ao vivo.


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Out 2011 às 15:55)

Uma de 18 de Agosto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2011 às 20:41)

Boas.

Mais um Sundog, tirada hoje por volta das 17h50.




Estava muito intenso, mas, foto de telemóvel...


----------



## Teles (7 Out 2011 às 20:45)

Hoje ao final da tarde:


----------



## Teles (7 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Duas fotos tiradas à pouco:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2011 às 23:36)

Boas fotos *Teles*. No post do Sundog gosto da 2ª foto, parece que o rasto do avião perfura o Sundog. No halo lunar, nota-se uma perda de intensidade da 1ª para a 2ª foto

Também gosto bastante da foto do *I_Pereira*. Bastante detalhe e boas cores


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 18:01)

Um sundog desta tarde:


----------



## nelson972 (30 Out 2011 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

Bem  nítido, esta tarde:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 22:29)

nelson972 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bem  nítido, esta tarde:



Bonito!


----------



## nelson972 (30 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bonito!



Obrigado!
Estava a tentar fotografar um aglomerado de nuvens de mosquitos (impressionante!) quando reparei no sundog. Os mosquitos afinal não ficaram bem no retrato:  

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/mosquitos002.jpg/


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 23:12)

nelson972 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bem  nítido, esta tarde:



Soberbo, belo registo


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2011 às 01:22)

Tirada ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Que efeito! Parece mesmo como se fosse visto com os olhos. Bom apanhado.


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2011 às 23:54)

Teles disse:


> Tirada ontem ao final da tarde:


Esse parelio estava acima do Sol ou à esquerda/direita?


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2011 às 00:14)

Estava a esquerda do sol em cima


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Teles disse:


> Estava a esquerda do sol em cima



OK. Pela foto deu-me a sensação de estar acima do Sol, o que poderia ser um pequeno troço de um arco circunzenital.
Bem captada a iridescência


----------



## nelson972 (10 Dez 2011 às 23:06)

Um belo halo lunar, ontem à noite 






Cumprimentos,
nelson


----------



## Teles (20 Abr 2013 às 22:05)

Boas , hoje fotografei uns sun dogs e um halo solar que aqui deixo em  fotos:


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2013 às 22:47)

Boas hoje tirei umas fotos a uns halos mas desta vez da lua:


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2013 às 23:43)

Por aqui também é visível!


----------



## GabKoost (10 Set 2013 às 07:39)

Desde Ponte de Lima a casa passei de noite ao amanhecer!

Quando cheguei ao quarto e ia fechar a janela dei conta deste interessante jogo de cores!

De notar que pareciam haver colunas verticais avermelhadas assim como nuvens com intenso tom azul (perdeu-se na resolução do telefone).

Alguém do Noroeste reparou?


----------



## ecobcg (12 Out 2013 às 00:23)

No passado fim-de-semana, em Milfontes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

Por estes lados está visível um Halo Lunar, contudo a minha máquina não o fotografou com muita definição. Não sei se posso fazer alguma para que o halo seja mais visível na foto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2013 às 23:34)

Fica a péssima tentativa


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2013 às 00:15)

Desculpem a qualidade, a maquina não da para mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2013 às 00:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desculpem a qualidade, a maquina não da para mais.
> 
> 
> Ainda se queixa da sua? Bom então que hei eu de dizer da minha. O meu halo mal se vê. Mas talvez porque eu não saiba mexer nas opções da máquina.
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2014 às 20:34)

Umas cores bastante interessantes à volta do Sol que hoje observei e decidi registar :



























Fotografias sem edição.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2014 às 20:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Umas cores bastante interessantes à volta do Sol que hoje observei e decidi registar



Trata-se de irisações, típico de Cirrus.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2014 às 02:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Umas cores bastante interessantes à volta do Sol que hoje observei e decidi registar :
> 
> 
> Fotografias sem edição.



Muito bem registados! Fico curioso de saber dados técnicos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2014 às 19:23)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bem registados! Fico curioso de saber dados técnicos...



A velocidade foi sempre 1/4000.

Iso 100/200.

A abertura é que variou, entre f/5.6 nas fotos mais claras e f/19|f/22 nas mais escuras.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Set 2014 às 18:32)

Fotos tiradas durante o mês de Agosto no Algarve.
Achei bastante interessante a sombra do rasto do avião sobre as nuvens.


----------



## nelson972 (23 Out 2014 às 17:20)

Agora mesmo, foto tirada com telemóvel.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2014 às 11:37)

Mesmo à minutos:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Teles disse:


> Mesmo à minutos:



 luz das fotos perfeita para o registo das cores!


----------



## actioman (3 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Estas estavam aqui guardadas. Dois Sundogs:

Dia 25 de Outubro pelas 14:00







E dia 27 de Outubro pelas 09:52:






Abraço à comunidade!


----------



## mr_miglas (5 Nov 2014 às 15:55)

Há 2 semanas, em Moçambique.
Um anel perfeito em torno do sol.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

Ontem dia 4 de Novembro. Um dos arco-íris duplos mais intensos que já observei aqui em Carcavelos. A luz do nascer do sol é a melhor para se verem, especialmente quando o tempo é de aguaceiros em corrente de noroeste:


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Esta noite passada:


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Um arco-irís tirado ontem:


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

alguém confirma que isto é uma roll cloud ou sou eu a sonhar???





outra foto


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

cookie disse:


> alguém confirma que isto é uma roll cloud ou sou eu a sonhar???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só poderia parecer por causa da base rectilínea e escura mas a principal característica não está presente: parecer literalmente um rolo horizontal e também estar relativamente despegada do resto da nuvem ou até estar completamente isolada.
As imagens deviam abranger mais para se poder apreciar a estrutura globalmente mas pelo que se vê acima da base escura não há características de "rolo", não há um padrão estrutural repetitivo de linhas transversais à direcção longitudinal da base, parece-me sim um nimbostrato ou uma base de cumulo-nimbo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcus_cloud
Melhor do que uma descrição verbal, veja-se as imagens no Google https://www.google.pt/search?q=roll cloud&hl=en&biw=1920&bih=979&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=V5RaVNOPO4z5yQT-xILQDQ&ved=0CCwQsAQ (embora nem todas sejam, mas percebe-se pela maioria).


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Irisações e coroa(?), ontem dia 5 à tarde. A coroa é só o aro branco próximo do sol; os outros arcos são falsos, difracções da lente (e tenho dúvidas quanto ao aro branco, deve ser causado pelo diafragma da lente). Por vezes é ilusão o que a câmara regista à volta do sol e como não podemos confirmar à vista...
Aqui só as irisações produzidas pelas finas nuvens altas são de certo verdadeiras.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 19:39)

Nuvens com irisações hoje. Sol ainda muito brilhante, estes efeitos não podiam ser observados á vista:


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2014 às 19:54)

Aproveito para pôr as fotos que pûs no seguimento aqui neste tópico que foram tiradas por volta das 14h.




Nuvem Iridescente by guimeixen, on Flickr




Nuvem Iridescente 2 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (11 Dez 2014 às 18:39)

Fotos que eu tirei em Glarus, Suíça no dia 17 de agosto deste ano.

Sundog (parhelion):






Sundogs e halo de 22º:




IMG_20140817_172617 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20140817_175221 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Arco circumzenital:



IMG_20140817_190527 by guimeixen, on Flickr



Estas já foram tiradas aqui em Braga.

Sundog no dia 13 de abril de 2014:




IMG_20140413_165117 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Vários de halos de 22º.

23 de fevereiro de 2014:




IMG_20140223_120032 by guimeixen, on Flickr

13 de abril de 2014:




IMG_20140413_103647 by guimeixen, on Flickr

27 de abril de 2014:




IMG_20140427_152505 by guimeixen, on Flickr

10 de maio 2014:




IMG_20140510_142033 by guimeixen, on Flickr

1 de agosto 2014:




IMG_20140801_142034 by guimeixen, on Flickr

4 de outubro 2014:




IMG_20141004_155031 by guimeixen, on Flickr

11 de outubro 2014:



IMG_20141011_110727 by guimeixen, on Flickr

2 de dezembro de 2014:




IMG_20141202_094904 by guimeixen, on Flickr

3 de dezembro 2014:




IMG_20141203_135958 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (12 Dez 2014 às 20:51)

Tirei esta foto no dia 1 junho deste ano, será que pode ser considerado um sun pillar?


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Tirei esta foto no dia 1 junho deste ano, será que pode ser considerado um sun pillar?



Acho que sim, não tenho dúvidas!


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 00:07)

Hoje, 13 de Dezembro, um sun dog intenso numa bigorna distante, do lado direito do poente, embora com precipitação a obscurecer a vista:


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 02:23)

Não consigo identificar este efeito! Dois arcos que formam um "V" e na direcção aproximada do sol? Nenhum deles pode ser um arco-irís. Se um deles fôr parte de um halo solar 22º, o que é o outro?


----------



## Paelagius (17 Dez 2014 às 06:02)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo identificar este efeito! Dois arcos que formam um "V" e na direcção aproximada do sol? Nenhum deles pode ser um arco-irís. Se um deles fôr parte de um halo solar 22º, o que é o outro?



Arco de Parry

Atmospheric Halos (pág.40)


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 19:51)

Paelagius disse:


> Arco de Parry
> 
> Atmospheric Halos (pág.40)



 poderá ser. O facto de o céu estar incompletamente coberto de nuvens altas dificulta um bocado a identificação mas realmente o vértice está na direcção do sol. Parece que é um fenómeno pouco frequente.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Dez 2014 às 23:10)

Sundog hoje às 10h07:




Sundog by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 22:40)

O "Raio Verde" nunca o vi projectar-se como um facho de luz verde, mas o último contorno do Sol ao ser oculto por algo distante, como o horizonte do mar ou uma nuvem opaca, é realmente verde. Aparece frequentemente nos registos fotográficos se conseguirmos apanhar exactamente o momento do ocaso, em que o limbo superior do disco solar desaparece. Jules Verne imortalizou-o como algo cuja visão era muito difícil atingir, mas referia-se ele a este simples fenómeno ou a um verdadeiro facho de luz verde, ou ainda algo só visto pelo espírito humano?

O raio verde de hoje, último dia de Outono de 2014:


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2014 às 22:48)

Espectáculo um green flash! 

Não me parece que seja algo fácil de ver e registar! Esse fenómeno não é algo tão frequente assim!

Parabéns pelo registo e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2015 às 19:28)

Uma nuvem nacarada hoje:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 19:49)

Teles disse:


> Uma nuvem nacarada hoje:



 excelente! A que horas foi?


----------



## guimeixen (28 Jan 2015 às 15:35)

Sundog e parte de um halo de 22º no dia 26:




Sundog and part of a 22º halo, Braga, Portugal 26 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

Hoje dia 31 de Janeiro, aspecto bastante frequente, especialmente ao poente, dos fractocumulus: irisações nas zonas mais finas periféricas ou amarelecimento da luz.


----------



## vamm (2 Fev 2015 às 23:06)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje dia 31 de Janeiro, aspecto bastante frequente, especialmente ao poente, dos fractocumulus: irisações nas zonas mais finas periféricas ou amarelecimento da luz.


Conseguiste captar isso mesmo bem  para não variar, claro.
Quem me dera ter tido a máquina ontem para apanhar também uma coisa dessas.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Fev 2015 às 23:51)

Já colocadas no tópico do nascer do Sol mas que não posso deixar de colocar aqui também. Irisações registadas ao nascer do Sol de sábado, 21-02-2015:



Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 21-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2015 às 00:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Já colocadas no tópico do nascer do Sol mas que não posso deixar de colocar aqui também. Irisações registadas ao nascer do Sol de sábado, 21-02-2015:



Espetáculo! Boa observação!

Que pena o que eu deixei perder...

Acorda-me para a próxima se fizeres o favor. Já estou a tratar de montar o telefone de cordel.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2015 às 00:50)

Paelagius disse:


> Espetáculo! Boa observação!
> 
> Que pena o que eu deixei perder...
> 
> Acorda-me para a próxima se fizeres o favor. Já estou a tratar de montar o telefone de cordel.


OK! Por acaso de tua casa também se devia ver muito bem!


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 22:04)

Dois pequenos apontamentos, um arco-íris ao nascer do sol no dia 21, produzido por uma cortina de chuvisco estacionária:






e irisações na periferia de fratocumulus e num altocumulus muito fino, hoje dia 26:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2015 às 21:28)

Halo solar de hoje, desde S. Martinho do Porto:






Tenho de arranjar uma objectiva que o meta todo dentro da foto


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2015 às 21:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tenho de arranjar uma objectiva que o meta todo dentro da foto



A título de curiosidade, qual é a distância focal da tua objectiva?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2015 às 21:52)

Paelagius disse:


> A título de curiosidade, qual é a distância focal da tua objectiva?



Foi tirada a 18mm.


----------



## nelson972 (3 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Desde a praia de Paredes....


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2015 às 18:58)




----------



## Garcia (5 Abr 2015 às 22:25)

Orion disse:


>


mosquitos???


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

Halo Solar na passada quinta-feira dia 02/04/2015 pelas 17h, visível da zona de Elvas.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 20:50)

Orion disse:


>





Garcia disse:


> mosquitos???



Parece-me mais um fenómeno associado a algo do tipo _dust devil_. Ao princípio inclinei-me para insectos, mas depois desfaz-se com um aspecto de nuvem de pó ou terra. Mas não é um fenómeno óptico.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

Poderia ser algo tipo vulcânico, ou uma outra explosão qualquer capaz de gerar um anel de fumo perfeito, muito raro, mas por vezes acontece:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_ring#Volcanoes











Embora sinceramente esse vídeo me pareça muito suspeito, manipulado ou cgi, as cores são estranhas, o anel demasiado escuro, quase preto sem reflexão da luz do sol para algo em altitude com céu tão azul e limpo.
E no vídeo sem zoom há muitas distorções na compressão da imagem, já com zoom há maior nitidez, quando deveria acontecer o contrário. E há uns saltos suspeitos no vídeo.

De qualquer forma, não é um fenómeno óptico certamente.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2015 às 13:11)

Vulcano a dar umas baforadas no seu charuto!


----------



## nelson972 (9 Mai 2015 às 19:46)

Sundogs.
Visível hoje em Alvados, Porto de Mós


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2015 às 23:04)

nelson972 disse:


> Sundogs.
> Visível hoje em Alvados, Porto de Mós



Situação típica de cirrostratus.


----------



## actioman (10 Mai 2015 às 11:01)

Nem sei qual o nome deste tipo de fenómeno óptico, mas bem bonito! 
Ontem em Elvas às 13h36 na direcção NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2015 às 14:15)

actioman disse:


> Nem sei qual o nome deste tipo de fenómeno óptico, mas bem bonito!
> Ontem em Elvas às 13h36 na direcção NO.


 
São irisações. Provocam-se através da refracção da radiação solar e decomposição da luz nos cristais de gelo dos cirrus, resultando nesse efeito prisma.


----------



## Garcia (10 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Uma foto de ontem ás 19h53m, na Praia de Porto Dinheiro..

A isto chama-se apenas dois "sun dog", ou por serem assim tem um nome específico?




09052015-IMG_6196 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2015 às 00:11)

Como disse ontem:



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Os sundogs são sempre duplos, embora por vezes um não seja visível por alguma razão de menor reflexão. No entanto, ocorrem geralmente na sequência do Halo Solar e por reflexão da radiação ao seu redor.
> 
> Apesar disso, este fenómeno indica a presença de cirrostratus, pois ocorre apenas em condições de nebulosidade estratiforme e formada por cristais de gelo.


----------



## Teles (11 Mai 2015 às 01:07)

Durante o dia de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 03:57)

Teles disse:


> Durante o dia de hoje:



 bem apanhado e realçado este belo efeito!



actioman disse:


> Nem sei qual o nome deste tipo de fenómeno óptico, mas bem bonito!
> Ontem em Elvas às 13h36 na direcção NO.



 isto merece investigação. Às 13h36 (hora legal=hora utc +1 logo utc =12h36= meio dia solar praticamente em ponto) o sol estava na sua culminação logo a sua direcção azimutal era precisamente sul (180º). Sendo esta foto tirada para noroeste precisávamos de saber qual o ângulo de vista para perceber se estes "arco-íris" estão mesmo na direcção oposta à do sol. O segmento à direita parece ter uma concavidade voltada para baixo.



Garcia disse:


> Uma foto de ontem ás 19h53m, na Praia de Porto Dinheiro..



 excelente qualidade!


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

Halo de 22º hoje.
Fotos tiradas entre as 15h35 e as 15h40.




Solar Halo by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Halo by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Halo by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 23:14)

Esta tarde



11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 06:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta tarde



 perfeito!
off-topic: Quando vejo a imagem em grande as aves não parecem gaivotas mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> perfeito!
> off-topic: Quando vejo a imagem em grande as aves não parecem gaivotas mas não tenho a certeza.



Obrigado!!

Mas tens alguma ideia que espécie seja ?
Estou a procurar aqui neste site: http://www.avesdeportugal.info/sitestudouro.html


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado!!
> 
> Mas tens alguma ideia que espécie seja ?
> Estou a procurar aqui neste site: http://www.avesdeportugal.info/sitestudouro.html



Embora estejam muito pequenas parece-me o perfil das garças, brancas ou reais, elas encolhem o pescoço em voo e as pernas esticadas para lá da cauda também é característico. Os bandos nunca são muito numerosos.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Mai 2015 às 20:33)

Deixo uma foto tirada hoje perto das 14H:


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 03:31)

actioman disse:


> Nem sei qual o nome deste tipo de fenómeno óptico, mas bem bonito!
> Ontem em Elvas às 13h36 na direcção NO.





Teles disse:


> Durante o dia de hoje:





jotackosta disse:


> Deixo uma foto tirada hoje perto das 14H:


Esta última foto é excelente pois mostra dois tipos de arco, o arco de um halo solar 22º e um arco chamado Circum-horizontal, se é que se pode traduzir assim.

Acho que as fotos citadas acima são todas do mesmo fenómeno óptico atmosférico que referi nesta mensagem.

Transcrevo :

Circumhorizon arc

Sobre a sua raridade é muito interessante esta explicação: *Is a circumhorizon arc "rare"? *

Agora que o sol atinge uma altura superior a 58º e tem havido muitos cirrus, devemos procurar activamente este belo efeito. O desafio é encontrar o mais longo, o mais completo, sabendo que teoricamente pode dar a volta toda ao horizonte caso existam cirrus suficientes.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Mai 2015 às 13:20)

Não sei se mais alguém reparou, mas nos últimos tempos (meses), Vénus surge com um pequeno halo, como uma pequena luz difusa ao seu redor.

Julgo que seja Vénus e não Júpiter.


----------



## jorgeanimal (19 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Não sei se mais alguém reparou, mas nos últimos tempos (meses), Vénus surge com um pequeno halo, como uma pequena luz difusa ao seu redor.
> 
> Julgo que seja Vénus e não Júpiter.




por volta de que horas?


----------



## Paulo H (19 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

jorgeanimal disse:


> por volta de que horas?



Ontem às 21H30, mirando em direção Oeste-WNW quase a 2/3 de altura acima do horizonte.


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 16:42)

Paulo H disse:


> Ontem às 21H30, mirando em direção Oeste-WNW quase a 2/3 de altura acima do horizonte.



Saindo um pouco do tópico (ver a partir dos 20 segundos):


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 01:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Ontem às 21H30, mirando em direção Oeste-WNW quase a 2/3 de altura acima do horizonte.



A essa altura será Júpiter. Tinha realmente uma coroa no dia 17 pelas 21h/22h.
Isto é o que foi possível apanhar:


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Ago 2015 às 04:14)

A pedido e sugestão do StormRic e até porque é o tópico mais correto, deixo também aqui algumas fotos já colocadas no tópico do Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro relativas a um sundog e a um halo solar no poente de ontem (dia 14/08/2015):
*
Sundog e halo solar:*





























*
Sundog:*


----------



## João Pedro (16 Ago 2015 às 18:44)

Também os vi nesse dia, mas a 170 km a este de Tondela.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2015 às 13:37)

Excelentes fotos Mr. Neves!


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Ago 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia.
Foto tirada ontem, ao final do dia com o telemovel.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 18:51)

WHORTAS disse:


> Foto tirada ontem, ao final do dia com o telemovel.



Lindo! Cores e brilho soberbos e o segundo arco atesta-o.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

Dia *28 Agosto 2015*, registei várias formações ópticas que as nuvens altas proporcionaram.





Sundogs:




Com mais zoom:




Arco Circunzenital:




Mais alguns registos 
Dia *25 Agosto 2015* , pilar solar




Dia *14 junho 2015*, Aguaceiro a produzir um pequeno Arco-íris




Dia *19 Maio 2015*, leve pilar luz formado ao poente




Dia* 22 Março 2015*, visível a refração do sol e também o aparecimento do raio verde no limite da barra de nuvens baixas.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 19:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Dia *28 Agosto 2015*, registei várias formações ópticas que as nuvens altas proporcionaram.
> Sundogs:
> Com mais zoom:
> Arco Circunzenital:
> ...



 magnífica série de imagens de qualidade excelente!
Nunca presenciei um arco circunzenital, este registo é muito bom.
A primeira foto é que tenho dificuldade em identificar, pois não será parte de um circunzenital, pela posição deslocada em relação ao azimute do sol.
Há que garantir, através da obtenção de várias fotos em diferentes direcções, que não são efeitos internos da lente da câmara, ou então confirmar à vista a existência do efeito (por vezes não é possível devido ao perigo de receber nos olhos a luz solar directa, sempre a evitar). No primeiro caso conseguiste observar à vista aquele arco? Que tipo de efeito achas que poderá ser?


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> magnífica série de imagens de qualidade excelente!
> Nunca presenciei um arco circunzenital, este registo é muito bom.
> A primeira foto é que tenho dificuldade em identificar, pois não será parte de um circunzenital, pela posição deslocada em relação ao azimute do sol.
> Há que garantir, através da obtenção de várias fotos em diferentes direcções, que não são efeitos internos da lente da câmara, ou então confirmar à vista a existência do efeito (por vezes não é possível devido ao perigo de receber nos olhos a luz solar directa, sempre a evitar). No primeiro caso conseguiste observar à vista aquele arco? Que tipo de efeito achas que poderá ser?



Obrigado!!  É a primeira vez que observo um arco circunzenital
No caso da primeira foto, posso garantir que não é efeito da lente , eu vi com os próprios olhos.
Tinha a Gopro a fazer um timelapse das nuvens e captei parte da formação deste tal arco. O video não está nada bom, má qualidade , mas deixo aqui para verem.

Ver em 720p, perto do final ( minuto 4:00) começa a notar-se:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 01:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No caso da primeira foto, posso garantir que não é efeito da lente , eu vi com os próprios olhos.
> Tinha a Gopro a fazer um timelapse das nuvens e captei parte da formação deste tal arco.



Espectacular! Então é mesmo um arco. Será também um circunzenital? Ou parte de um arco de Parry? Vou procurar mais informação.

O único problema do vídeo é o intervalo entre fotogramas durante a montagem, precisa de ser diminuido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2015 às 21:12)

Raios Crepusculares , no Domingo ( dia30 Agosto 2015 ) pouco depois das 19h , perto de Mirandela.




E já agora uma outra ao poente do* Dia 18 de Março 2015*


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2015 às 07:56)

Ontem pelas 19h.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Set 2015 às 12:47)

Simplesmente fenomenal este efeito de sobra
"Not severe, but we love this - a plane's shadow in fog at Logan airport, Boston. Source: @StormHour"
Fonte


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 12:54)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Simplesmente fenomenal este efeito de sobra
> "Not severe, but we love this - a plane's shadow in fog at Logan airport, Boston. Source: @StormHour"
> Fonte



Espectacular. 
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (8 Set 2015 às 14:03)

Gravado ontem à tarde! Reparem no fim, o vento a aproximar-se e a derrubar a máquina!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2015 às 15:15)

jotajota disse:


> Gravado ontem à tarde! Reparem no fim, o vento a aproximar-se e a derrubar a máquina!


Wow


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 18:39)

jotajota disse:


> Gravado ontem à tarde! Reparem no fim, o vento a aproximar-se e a derrubar a máquina!



 bom registo! Mas não é um fenómeno óptico atmosférico.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 00:49)

O Cabo Espichel ontem, visto pela lente deformante de uma camada húmida junto à superfície:






O perfil _normal_ é este:


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2015 às 02:20)

Ontem (08/09/2015) pelo poente (às 18:17h) a nebolusidade alta proporcionou um halo solar:


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 02:26)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ontem (08/09/2015) pelo poente a nebolusidade alta proporcionou um halo solar:



 Perfeito! E invulgar formar-se com o sol já tão baixo. Muito bem apanhado, até está feérico!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 03:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ontem (08/09/2015) pelo poente (às 18:17h) a nebolusidade alta proporcionou um halo solar:



Boas fotos!  Por aqui também o vi, foto tirada às 17:41h


----------



## vamm (9 Set 2015 às 16:56)

StormRic disse:


> E invulgar formar-se com o sol já tão baixo


A sério? Então o meu na sexta também foi


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 03:04)

vamm disse:


> A sério? Então o meu na sexta também foi



 Sem dúvida!


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 18:50)

Dois _sundogs _brilhantes no passado dia 14, quando se aproximavam rapidamente nuvens altas precursoras do evento de 15/16.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Detalhe do _sundog_ esquerdo da mensagem anterior, 7 minutos depois:


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2015 às 15:05)

Sundog do poente de sexta-feira passada (25/09/2015):


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sundog do poente de sexta-feira passada (25/09/2015):



 excelente! Mostra bem o alongamento radial segundo o círculo parélico.



> O círculo parélico, ao contrário da maioria dos halos, é um fenômeno ótico que envolve reflexão da luz, e não refração. Como a separação da luz em cores é motivada pela refração, o círculo parélico não apresenta cores.


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2015 às 22:01)

Ontem ao final do dia!


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 16:08)

Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge:


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2015 às 15:10)

A foto não é a melhor (foi tirada através do telemóvel e a contraluz), mas a linha que se vê nas nuvens é a sombra criada pela trilha de condensação de um avião (a qual é visível no topo da imagem)


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Out 2015 às 20:40)

Sundog visível hoje ao final da tarde na Moita. (tirada com telemóvel)


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2015 às 22:12)




----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2015 às 22:31)

Teles disse:


>


Tópico errado? 
Belíssimo pôr do sol!


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Não foi mesmo antes do Nascer loool bem antes!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Out 2015 às 10:41)

Teles disse:


> Não foi mesmo antes do Nascer loool bem antes!



Belo nascer do sol!  Coloca lá no tópico certo então...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 13:21)

Bonitas irisações, ontem ao nascer do sol:



Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 14:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Bonitas irisações, ontem ao nascer do sol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2015 às 16:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Bonitas irisações, ontem ao nascer do sol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantásticos apontamentos destes céus celestiais. Ainda bem que há olhos antentos a estas preciosidades


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 15:32)

Hoje por volta das 9h, só apareceu mesmo este bocadinho:


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2015 às 09:25)

Ontem à tarde, pelas 17h20, já o sol se estava a pôr:


----------



## Teles (28 Out 2015 às 22:12)

Ontem fotografei uns dos mais belo arco-iris mais bonitos que alguma vez vi.
E é  claro que os partilho aqui:


----------



## actioman (28 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Grandes registos pessoal!

Dos últimos destaco as belíssimas nuvens iridescentes do João Pedro  e este magnifico arco-íris do Teles!  
Sem esquecer obviamente aquele arco-íris incompleto da Vamm e o outro registo que nem sei como classificar. 

É dos tópicos que com mais gosto sigo. Realmente com um pouco de sorte e alguma atenção sob as nossas cabeças há todo um mundo incrivelmente belo por descobrir!

Obrigado colegas!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Out 2015 às 09:53)

Granizo e no meio um arco-íris!


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 10:01)

actioman disse:


> Sem esquecer obviamente aquele arco-íris incompleto da Vamm e o outro registo que nem sei como classificar.


Não é a primeira vez que vejo uma espécie de arco-íris no meio do nada. Aquilo foi à hora do poente, então acho que poderá ser alguma virga naquela zona ou algo do género para obter o efeito... mas se houverem mais peritos no assunto, eu gostava de saber também 
Btw, tenho de concordar, há belíssimos registos aqui e este último do @jotajota com a foto em HDR está um máximo!


----------



## actioman (29 Out 2015 às 12:53)

jotajota disse:


> Granizo e no meio um arco-íris!



Realmente belíssima! 

É onde jotajota e foi recente?

Obrigado pela partilha! 



vamm disse:


> Não é a primeira vez que vejo uma espécie de arco-íris no meio do nada. Aquilo foi à hora do poente, então acho que poderá ser alguma virga naquela zona ou algo do género para obter o efeito... mas se houverem mais peritos no assunto, eu gostava de saber também
> Btw, tenho de concordar, há belíssimos registos aqui e este último do @jotajota com a foto em HDR está um máximo!



Sim vamm é de uma virga. A que eu não sei classificar é a outra que tens ao por do sol.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Out 2015 às 13:45)

actioman disse:


> Realmente belíssima!
> 
> É onde jotajota e foi recente?
> 
> ...


Acho que foi no ano passado, penso eu! Na altura ainda nem tinha máquina fotográfica profissional para registar o momento, teve que ser com o telemóvel.
Foi na barragem do Enxoé.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2015 às 20:07)

actioman disse:


> Grandes registos pessoal!
> 
> Dos últimos destaco as belíssimas nuvens iridescentes do João Pedro e este magnifico arco-íris do Teles!
> Sem esquecer obviamente aquele arco-íris incompleto da Vamm e o outro registo que nem sei como classificar.
> ...


Obrigado actioman! 
Falando em arco-íris, ontem, ou antes de ontem, vi um como nunca tinha visto, estava muito baixo e muito aberto, quase junto à linha do horizonte. Achei curioso.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 01:32)

vamm disse:


> Aquilo foi à hora do poente, então acho que poderá ser alguma virga naquela zona ou algo do género para obter o efeito.



 Sim, se está em oposição ao sol é resultado de precipitação; não chegando até ao nível do solo a precipitação terá que ser virga, por definição.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Ontem, ao final da tarde captei umas leves irisações, á vista não era possível notar estes detalhes 








Fica também a parte visível do Arco-Iris da passada terça-feira ( Dia 27):


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 01:24)

31 de Outubro. Irisações, nas franjas de uma camada de altocumulus, com o sol oculto por um cumulus mediocris, condições ideais para visualização do fenómeno:


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2015 às 16:51)

*Tourist captures spectacular ‘fire rainbow cloud’ phenomenon on camera*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-captures-spectacular-fire-rainbow-cloud.html


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

Belos registos!


----------



## Teles (6 Nov 2015 às 18:47)

Hoje:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2015 às 17:09)

Ontem perto das 15h


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2015 às 18:32)

Sundog de ontem pelas 16h:07m:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 22:13)

Teles disse:


> Hoje:



Invulgar! 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem perto das 15h



Esta filigrana de cirrus deve ser extremamente fina para fazer este efeito, aliás as irisações em geral necessitam que cada raio de sol atravesse apenas um cristal de gelo.

Ambas estas capturas estão perfeitas.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Sundog de ontem pelas 16h:07m



Impressionante! E com o brilho branco (reflexão, sem decomposição do espectro, ao contrário do sundog que é uma refracção) do arco parélio. Este cenário e composição é sempre lindo, valoriza muito o registo dos fenómenos.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Nov 2015 às 19:46)

No local que estava, Barosa, as fotos tinham de ser contra o sol.
As fotos foram tiradas com telemóvel sem nenhum ajuste. Foi ligar e tirar antes que desapareça
Cada conjunto de fotos do mesmo minuto foi tirada quase em consecutivo, pois não queria perder nada e como não via nada pois  não tinha os óculos de sol, era melhor tirar varias.
Comecei por tirar as fotos aos riscos,a cortar da foto o sol verdadeiro para tentar ver alguma coisa.
Tirei as primeiras 4 fotos  e só depois vi o sol numero 2

As  12:13h


















As 12:14h














As 12:15h





As 12:17H






Repararam  no sol numero 3 ??
foto 3, 5, 6,7,8
Só reparei agora que passei as fotos para o pc.
????


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 21:28)

WHORTAS disse:


> No local que estava, Barosa, as fotos tinham de ser contra o sol.
> As fotos foram tiradas com telemóvel sem nenhum ajuste. Foi ligar e tirar antes que desapareça
> Cada conjunto de fotos do mesmo minuto foi tirada quase em consecutivo, pois não queria perder nada e como não via nada pois não tinha os óculos de sol, era melhor tirar varias.
> Comecei por tirar as fotos aos riscos,a cortar da foto o sol verdadeiro para tentar ver alguma coisa.
> Tirei as primeiras 4 fotos e só depois vi o sol numero 2



Espectacular registo! 

Parece que andaram a brincar às batalhas aéreas a grande altitude, isto é algo muito invulgar.

Um _sun dog_ deveras brilhante (o que chamas de sol #2?). Não vejo o #3, referes-te ao pequeno reflexo interno da objectiva?  Repara como está sempre diametralmente oposto ao sol em relação ao centro da imagem.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

Hoje, por volta das 15h:


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 21:43)

WHORTAS disse:


> No local que estava, Barosa, as fotos tinham de ser contra o sol.



As fotos são de hoje?
Às 12:15 era esta a imagem de satélite na banda visível. Nota-se alguma nebulosidade alta na região oeste mas o detalhe não é suficiente para se distinguir o traçado dos rastos:





Edição:

Na imagem do Aqua às 13:05, a mais próxima daquele momento, os rastos já se tinham deslocado, expandido e talvez dissipado, não se consegue ver formas circulares:


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2015 às 02:21)

Sun dogs de ontem (20/11/2015):


----------



## Teles (24 Nov 2015 às 20:23)

Hoje durante o fim da manhã quando surgiram uns cirrus:


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2015 às 08:37)

Coroa lunar parcial, no passado dia 26 de novembro:




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

Irisações sobre fundo dourado, registadas na manhã de domingo, 13 de dezembro:



Sunrise Irisations. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisations. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

Irisações, ontem, 20 de dezembro:



Solar Irisations. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisations. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisations. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisations. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisations. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2015 às 09:21)

Hoje ao amanhecer, estava sobre a serra de Sintra, infelizmente não consegui tirar fotos melhores fruto da posição da casa.
Ficam os registos:


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

Halo lunar 26/12/2015:


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Hoje um Halo Lunar duplo:


----------



## actioman (30 Dez 2015 às 12:30)

Excelentes registos pessoal! 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic: Um reparo/pedido ao colega Mr. Neves, as fotos que aqui costumas colocar (sempre de grande qualidade!) são gigantes e com mais de 3 MB!! Tens de as redimensionar, senão em ligações lentas ou com tráfego limitado é péssimo! Eu por vezes quando estou em locais com net a passo de caracol, chego a levar 5 minutos para carregar páginas onde tenhas fotos publicadas!!
Acho que em tempos houve por cá um post ou tópico com a explicação de como fazer para as redimensionar-mos, mas não o encontro...
Deixo aqui um link do youtube com uma possível solução sem instalar nada.
Outra, que é a que tenho, é instalar o Image Resizer.

Espero que não leves a mal e que as minhas dicas  possam ser úteis.
Abraço e desde já o meu obrigado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2015 às 20:47)

actioman disse:


> Excelentes registos pessoal!
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic: Um reparo/pedido ao colega Mr. Neves, as fotos que aqui costumas colocar (sempre de grande qualidade!) são gigantes e com mais de 3 MB!! Tens de as redimensionar, senão em ligações lentas ou com tráfego limitado é péssimo! Eu por vezes quando estou em locais com net a passo de caracol, chego a levar 5 minutos para carregar páginas onde tenhas fotos publicadas!!
> Acho que em tempos houve por cá um post ou tópico com a explicação de como fazer para as redimensionar-mos, mas não o encontro...
> ...



Olá actioman. Não te preocupes, não levo a mal. Devo de facto um pedido de desculpas . Ultimamente tenho publicado fotos com 4000x3000 ao selecionar a opção de ''alta qualidade'' no Imgur, na tentativa de as fotos ficarem com mais qualidade e não sofrerem tanta compressão, mas por outro lado reconheço que para alguns as fotos podem perder o interesse já que nem as conseguem carregar. Para quem tem máquinas como a minha que que não possuem formato Raw ou TIFF as imagens de cores delicadas ficam com artefactos de compressão. Mas isto já é um problema meu e não da comunidade.

Quanto ao redimensionamento no próprio Imgur dá para fazer, vou passar a usar no máximo dimensões de 1600x1200 tal como o StormRic me chegou a aconselhar em Setembro do ano passado, espero que assim já seja mais simples abrir as fotos.

E já agora votos de um ótimo 2016!!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2016 às 00:31)

Uma sugestão, em links do imgur, adicionar um L pequeno no fim do link (antes de .jpg, ou png, ou o que for), coloca a imagem automaticamente num formato menor.


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

O aconselhável para o forum sempre foi de 800 por 600 pixels se toda a gente coloca-se assim nunca bloqueava ehehe


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Jan 2016 às 10:39)

Tirada hoje a caminho de Palmela.







(Kodak Easyshare Z990Max)


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Coroa lunar ontem, 23 janeiro:




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Irisações hoje a meio da manhã:




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Microburst (30 Jan 2016 às 12:59)

Não sei se será o tópico adequado, no entanto aqui fica.

"Hand of God" na Madeira 






https://weather.com/news/news/hand-of-god-cloud-formation-portugal


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

Microburst disse:


> Não sei se será o tópico adequado, no entanto aqui fica.
> 
> "Hand of God" na Madeira
> 
> ...


É uma foto de um membro do meteopt, acho eu, pelo menos ele publicou no Seguimento Açores e Madeira


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

ct2jzr disse:


> hoje no rio ave:


Tópico errado?


----------



## guimeixen (19 Fev 2016 às 21:15)

Irisações de hoje




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

Espectacular vídeo com uma compilação das tempestades do ano todo.

Muito interessante verificar como os padrões do Atlântico de comportam sobre a nossa Península Ibérica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:20)

Aqui está o primeiro sundog que vi na vida:


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2016 às 19:37)

A foto é de 23 de Fevereiro, na Serra da Estrela, mas foi o _sundog _mais bonito que vi.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2016 às 08:02)

Fotos tiradas a 9 de Maio 2016 pelas 19:15




PANO_20160509_191918 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr

As pintas são gotas de água 




IMG_20160509_192656 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr




IMG_20160509_192649 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## actioman (11 Mai 2016 às 13:23)

Excelentes imagens, como sempre! Parabéns aos fotógrafos atentos! 

Manmarlopes, que Arco-íris tão intenso! Muito bonito!

Espero que não leves a mal, mas utilizei as tuas duas últimas fotos para fazer uma panorâmica! Assim fica praticamente todo na foto sem nada pela frente a impedir de ver em pleno esta beleza tão colorida! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## actioman (2 Jun 2016 às 13:32)

Uma panorâmica de um tímido halo solar com um arco circum-horinzontal, captado há uns minutos aqui por Elvas.


----------



## nelson972 (2 Jun 2016 às 17:27)

Esta manhã a caminho do trabalho: 






E esta tarde, de regresso a casa: 






Fotos de telemóvel .. 


Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jun 2016 às 00:25)

Para que não passe ao lado, cito o post que deixei no seguimento Litoral Norte



Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Partilho algumas fotografias que registei com o telemóvel a halos que vi de tarde sobre o Porto de Leixões e o Cais de Gaia, respetivamente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jun 2016 às 14:29)

Desculpem a qualidade, mas não deu para mais... Um tímido halo solar, quer no topo da imagem, quer nas nuvens junto aos candeeiro, hoje ás 13.30h


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2016 às 19:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Desculpem a qualidade, mas não deu para mais... Um tímido halo solar, quer no topo da imagem, quer nas nuvens junto aos candeeiro, hoje ás 13.30h



Em baixo não é um halo, parece provável que seja um arco circum-horizontal.

Deixo aqui estas imagens com vários tipos de fenómenos ópticos que podem acontecer:


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2016 às 19:41)

Deixo também aqui as fotos do halo solar (já presentes no seguimento interior norte e centro) que presenciei no passado dia 2 de Junho:


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2016 às 12:04)

como o membro StormRic me explicou no litoral centro, um Pilar Solar, achei interessante nunca tinha visto ou pelo menos nunca tinha reparado


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2016 às 13:18)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Partilho algumas fotografias que registei com o telemóvel a halos que vi de tarde sobre o Porto de Leixões e o Cais de Gaia, respetivamente.



Vídeo que registei na mesma ocasião.


----------



## nelson972 (10 Jun 2016 às 14:07)

Agora mesmo, em mira de aire.
Fotos tiradas por telemóvel, em movimento.


----------



## Toby (10 Jun 2016 às 16:34)

Ola,

Fotografias do céu à Charleroi (Bélgica).

Meteoritos, avião em fogo, desperdícios do espaço?
Não, simplesmente o ângulo do sol combinado uma uma atmosfera específica: 
é o rasto de um avião


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jun 2016 às 15:23)

guimeixen disse:


> Em baixo não é um halo, parece provável que seja um arco circum-horizontal.
> 
> Deixo aqui estas imagens com vários tipos de fenómenos ópticos que podem acontecer:



Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

Pilar Solar visível hoje no Pôr do Sol a partir de Algodres (Fig. Castelo Rodrigo):


----------



## Paelagius (7 Ago 2016 às 00:21)

MSantos disse:


> Pilar Solar visível hoje no Pôr do Sol a partir de Algodres (Fig. Castelo Rodrigo):



Lindo, lindo, lindo…!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2016 às 15:36)

Sun-dogs visíveis no fim de semana passado (11/09/2016) a partir da Praia de Tróia, e julgo haver também uma tentativa de formação de halo solar, ou algo do género:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2016 às 20:25)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos da iridescência que foi possível observar na noite de quinta-feira, dia 15.

As fotografias têm bastante ruído porque para apanhar as nuvens estáticas tive de aumentar a velocidade de captura, e por consequente aumentar a sensibilidade ISO.

Apesar de se tratar de uma DSLR, a Canon EOS 550D com valores elevados de ISO _comporta-se muito mal_.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Ontem, por volta das cinco horas da tarde, sundog visível apenas de um lado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2017 às 16:05)

02 Fevereiro 2017 (dia da forte ondulação originada pela tempestade Doris)

Halo solar 22º observado na praia de Carcavelos, cerca das 13:30 (antes da chegada da ondulação maior).





















note-se a sombra do rasto que mostra como este se situa a uma altitude superior à camada de cirrostratus que produz o halo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 09:28)




----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jul 2020 às 14:07)

Foto tirada ontem ao final da tarde, pareciam dois sois a olho nu
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jul 2021 às 13:46)

Ontem quando as nuvens começaram a chegar a onde eu estava. Visível um arco-íris branco, glória e espectro de Brocken.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Abr 2022 às 21:24)

Revivendo aqui o tópico. 
Fenómenos óticos visíveis no passado domingo, dia 17.
Vários fenómenos juntos e acho que é a segunda vez que vejo um arco circumzenital.
Reparei agora que acho que também se nota um supralateral arc (em inglês). Qual é o nome em português?
Editando a imagem de certa forma nota-se que o arco está lá.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 19:17)

Não é em Portugal, nem a foto é da minha autoria, mas o fenómeno é tão raro que fica aqui registado:












						APOD: 2022 November 27 - Supernumerary Rainbows over New Jersey
					

A different astronomy and space science related image is featured each day, along with a brief explanation.



					apod.nasa.gov


----------



## Azathoth (30 Nov 2022 às 21:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Ontem quando as nuvens começaram a chegar a onde eu estava. Visível um arco-íris branco, glória e espectro de Brocken.



Também já tive o prazer de ver esse fenómeno:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

No Pico do Areeiro, ilha da Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 22:36)

Azathoth disse:


> No Pico do Areeiro, ilha da Madeira.


Foto espectacular!

Este fenómeno também é usualmente visto de avião, há é pouca gente a olhar pela janela nessa altura, pois a paisagem já não é visível. 
Devo ter fotos de há muitos anos atrás, das viagens transatlânticas, quando encontrar ponho aqui.


----------

